# [SOLVED] sharing screen b/w linux desktop and windows laptop

## nextgen

Dear Gentoo Wizards,

My wife will receive a docking station and laptop for her work. Since we already have a nice big screen, I thought it would be cool to attach our screen and keyboard to the docking station so she can work with them. When she's not working, I would like to redirect my screen display to my linux desktop environment (and same for keyboard).

Obviously, I don't want to be playing with the cables all the time. Can anyone point me to documentation on how I can redirect the screen display to either the windows laptop or the linux desktop? Is such setup even possible?

Regards,Last edited by nextgen on Sat May 23, 2009 2:51 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## szczerb

I don't really understand your idea about solving this but I understand the problem and a KVM switch is a solution.

----------

## nextgen

Thanks szczerb! I think you're right about the KVM switch.

I looked up ways to make linux act like a KVM switch. I've tried synergy, but could only redirect the keyboard and mouse, not the display. I've also tried UltraVNC on Wine. With that I had the display as well. That would have been ok until I tried enabling the VPN to work on the laptop. Then I lost the VNC connection between linux and the laptop.

I think the definite solution is, as you suggested, to buy a KVM switch. Any recommendations for a decent KVM switch in the 100$-250$ range that supports Audio, DVI, USB keyboard and PS/2 mouse? I'd need one that can support two live systems (or three if possible).

Regards,

[EDIT: updated specs]

----------

## szczerb

I guess that anything that's not cheap chinese crap will be good (I think Athena makes some really good KVMs).

A year ago I bought some cheap crap (like $15) and the keyboard (PS/2) was seen on only one of my boxes and the display was so damn unsharp (it was DSUB not DVI)....ugh...

----------

## ghutzl

Hello nextgen,

have you tried krdc? This kde tool can connect to windows machines via the microsoft rdp protocol and it can also act as a vnc client.

I have exactly done what you describe: Connecting to my work laptop to use my big screen and keyboard/mouse. You just need to enable the rdp service on windows and then connect to the windows machine via krdc. It works quite nicely.

To set it up on a windows XP machine to this:

1. Open Control Panel -> Performance and Maintenance -> System

2. Switch to the "Remote" tab.

3. Place a checkmark next to "Allow users to connect remotely to this computer". Your computer name which need specify in krdc is also shown here.

4. Run krdc on your linux system, select the protocol rdp and enter the system name you found out in section 3. I am not sure if you have to give the number like :3389 ath the end of the name so just give it a try if the name only does not work.

5. Enter windows userid and password in the windows login screen that you should see now.

When connecting to an existing session on the windows computer my currently running vpn application will disconnect but I simply reconnect it when I have logged in to the rdp session.

I am using kde 4.2 but there is also a kde 3.5 client available if you prefer that. If you don't like kde there are also other rdp clients available which I have not tried:

net-misc/rdesktop

net-misc/grdesktop (frontend for rdesktop)

net-misc/xrdp

also the free nxclient seems to support rdp: net-misc/nxclient

Regards,

ghutzl.

----------

## nextgen

Thanks all!

I've bought a used 2-port USB DVI KVM switch with audio and I'm very happy! (It's an ATEN CS62DU to be exact.) I just had to buy a port replicator (also used, on ebay) for my laptop because the latter didn't have a DVI connection. Managed to get both for less than 100$.

----------

